# Lazarus, un forero estúpendo, un buen amigo, ¡acaba de llegar a los 3003!



## heidita

Desde Madrid con calor y sol, y no es para darte envidia  , te felicito por tus 3003. ¡Siempre un placer leerte!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Fernando

Lamento mucho disentir con Heidita.

Lazarus es un peñazo. Uno intenta pensar hasta 2 segundos en las respuestas, pone lo primero que a uno se le ocurre con su mejor intención y luego llegan foreros como Lazarus (1) que te destrozan el comentario con una tesis doctoral sobre el adecuado uso del apóstrofe circunstancial en la provincia de Segovia.

Ahora en serio: Gracias por tus mensajes. 

(1) He puesto Lazarus sin tilde por entender que es una palabra de origen extranjero. Que conste.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¡Lazarus!*​ 
*¡Eres increíble!*​ 
*Podría hacer aquí una larga lista de tus virtudes, mi querido amigo, pero se acabaría el espacio libre en el servidor.*​ 
*Sólo quiero destacar la más importante: La de introducirnos por los laberintos de la gramática y usar una lógica rigurosa sin hacernos sentir perdidos o tontos.*​ 
*¡Eres un maestro!*​ 
*¡Forero cabal!*​ 
*¡Para ti, loor y gratitud!*​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Gracias a todos!

Muy gracioso el comentario, Fernando; me ha dado un ataque de risa al leerlo, de verdad. Y sí: El seudónimo que uso es de un personaje extranjero; de ahí que no lleve tilde (estaría gracioso que se me hubiera olvidado la tilde en mi propio seudónimo, ¿no?).


----------



## Txiri

Lazarus, you are a jewel.  A diamond set in platinum.


----------



## Honeypum

Enhorabuena por los 3003 posts! ... siempre es un gusto leerte!


----------



## jester.

_ Felicidades por 3000 mensajes estupendos _​


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me cae mal Lazarus. Vive donde yo quisiera y no puedo y me hace sentir como un asno cuando contesta después que yo  Además, no empieza con mayúscula su alias.

Pero se le puede perdonar si sigue actuando en el foro como hasta ahora


----------



## la reine victoria

*B R A V O*

*L A Z A R U S !*

** * * * * **

Happy 3rd Postiversary

   


​LRV​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lazarus Bravísimo, por todos estos aportes aunque a veces te nos desapareces , siempre que llegas nos das grandes lecciones de Gramática, ortografía, léxico, regionalismos, etc. 
Muchas gracias por volver este foro una gran escuela de Español.


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Lazarus, por tus 3000+.

Gracias por hacernos parte de tu vocación. 

Saludos caribeños,
LN


----------



## ILT

Híjole Lazarus, ¿por dónde comenzar? Creo que por pensar bien en la estructura gramatical del mensaje, y terminando en una minuciosa revisión de la ortografía 

Muchas gracias por enseñarnos tanto, por compartir tus conocimientos con nosotros y por aguantar a tanto forero que no sabe usar las mayúsculas y las tildes    ¿Seguro que no te han ocasionado un síncope todavía? 

*Mil, no, tres mil siete felicitaciones para una persona tan especial como tú*


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias a todos. Me habéis arrancado una sonrisa con cada uno de vuestros mensajes; todos muy ingeniosos (mis felicitaciones son más secas y aburridas).



> Sólo un loco celebra que cumple años*. - George Bernard Shaw*


----------



## Rayines

Ah!, Lazarus...no había visto el hilo. A los 3000, ¡ya eres mayor de edad!
*¡FELICITACIONES!*


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias, mami. 

Sabía que tu felicitación nunca iba a faltarme.


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades, don lazarus, y gracias porque cada una de sus contribuciones me forza a aprender cada día un poco más sobre el idioma español.


----------



## Gargoyle

Mis felicitaciones no son tan ingeniosas como las de los demás, pero bueno,la intención es lo que cuenta¿no?
¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## pickypuck

Llego un poco tarde, así que muchas felicidades por tus 3.039  

¡Olé!


----------



## Maruja14

Yo también llego tarde. Pero es que últimamente no ando mucho por aquí. Pero ya sabes lo que te aprecio y que habría sido la primera en otras circunstancias.

Tampoco me siento muy ingeniosa, la verdad. Felicidades.


----------



## fenixpollo

Lazarus -- Solo un loco no deje que los otros le festejen sus logros.  

*Gracias por tu contribucion!*

*Feliz Postiversario*​


----------



## América

*Más que felicitarte agradecerte, he aprendido muchas cosas de ti, muchas gracias por todo.*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Perdona a esta cubana un poquito despistada que se ha demorado en felicitarte.  No sabes lo mucho que aprendo de tus aportes.  Eres una de las joyas del foro.
Un saludo lleno de afecto y admiración
Soledad


----------



## loladamore

http://www.nostos.com/church/images/Lazarus1.jpg

¿Eres tú? 

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Espero seguir aprendiendo de tí durante otros 3000 posteos...


----------



## Outsider

¡Muchas felicidades, Lazarus!
Que sigamos aprendendo contigo.
​


----------



## Fernita

Querido Lazarus: hasta tengo miedo de cometer un error gramatical al FELICITARTE NO SÓLO POR LOS 3000 SINO POR LA CALIDAD.
 Uno se mata tratando de explicar algo y... aparece Lazarus y todo se va al diablo.  
GENIO: GRACIAS POR COMPARTIR TU SABER CON TODOS NOSOTROS.
Un beso cariñoso de Fernita.

pd/ahora voy a leer tus felicitaciones para mí y ojito que no vaya (¿Por qué subjuntivo acá???) a encontrar algo para comenzar un hilo gramatical


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernita said:
			
		

> Querido Lazarus: hasta tengo miedo de cometer un error gramatical al FELICITARTE


No te preocupes: Tengo como norma no corregir, ni en los hilos culturales, ni en las felicitaciones. 


			
				Fernita said:
			
		

> ...y ojito que no vaya (¿Por qué subjuntivo acá???) a encontrar algo para comenzar un hilo gramatical


No esperas una respuesta, ¿verdad?


----------



## natasha2000

Felicidades, Lazarus.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

¡Enhorabuena Lazarus! Tus posts son de gran ayuda, eres como un libro abierto (como una gramática abierta más bien )

¡Que sigas así!


----------



## lazarus1907

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> ¡Enhorabuena Lazarus! Tus posts son de gran ayuda, eres como un libro abierto (como una gramática abierta más bien )


¡Jajajajaja! ¡Muy bueno!


----------



## BETOREYES

tenia doz rasonez para no escrivir en éste hilo;
la primera es de que nunca me as correjido (lo ce. no soi nadié)
la segunda es de que era virjen en este sub-foro asta esté momento
i la tersera es de que casi me deja el tren (por poco i yegas al post 4000).

Pero no podía dejar en blanco al forero que me ha despertado un especial amor por la gramática y por mi lengua desde mi primer post.

Tienes una capacidad única para orientar. Es siempre un honor recibir una corrección o sugerencia de tu parte, porque eres un verdadero mentor.

Tu profesión es hermosa, y no sabes la envidia que me da de tus alumnos. Bueno, en realidad soy tu alumno internauta, porque de ti he aprendido mares. Gracias.

Felicitaciones MAESTRO!!!


----------



## frida-nc

Acabo de llegar aquí, pero espero que aceptes mi agradecimiento por la sabiduría y el esmero de tus comentarios, y la ayuda que brindas.  Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para tu celebración.
Saludos y otra vez gracias,
frida-nc


----------



## oriental

Buenos días Lazarus, soy muy nuevito por estos lugares, ando poco por las congrats, pero muchas veces he visto tus aportes.
Y sé -que como los de muchos otros- debo leer con atención y gusto, porque seguramente aprenderé y disfrutaré, y por ello, gracias.

pd.lo del título..." Lazarus, un forero estúpendo, un buen amigo,...",
¿Quien lo escribió, la quinta columna... ?


----------



## ordequin

*Lazarus, caballero español,*
*la gramática su armadura,*
*la sintaxis, como lanza.*
*No muy dado a la chanza,*
*atesora, extensa cultura.*

*Un busto griego ofrecía *
*cual rostro público al foro;*
*la faltas,** de ortografía,*
*le hacían sentir encono,*
*y feroz arremetía*
*corrigiendo a unos y otros.*

*Y ahora que por fín su faz*
*encontraba  familiar,*
*le recomiendo la paz,*
*¡**y nos cambia el avatar!*
*No hará la eventualidad*
*menor aprecio mostrar;*

*Ni será este factor,*
*el que me impida expresar*
*con suficiente loor,*
*¡mi respeto y amistad!*


​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Muchísimas gracias, ordequin!

¡Eso es lo que yo llamo una dedicatoria!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gracias lazarus. Aprendo mucho contigo. Es un placer leerte, incluso cuando pierdes los nervios... ¡Qué diantres!, cuando afilas la pluma el placer se sublima .


----------



## Cracker Jack

Lazarus es un tío incontenible e imparable.  No parará hasta que alcance el inalcanzable. Jejeje. Muchas gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Gracias lazarus. Aprendo mucho contigo. Es un placer leerte, incluso cuando pierdes los nervios... ¡Qué diantres!, cuando afilas la pluma el placer se sublima .


Ya no uso pluma: Ahora empuño el florete. Ahora me llaman... ¡el Drazorro!


----------



## KateNicole

Muchas felicidades y gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado.  Tu participación en este foro es indispensable.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, campeón. 

Todos hemos aprendido mucho contigo, y seguiremos aprendiendo espero.

Ant.


----------



## María Madrid

Lamento llegar tan tarde, sobre todo porque eres uno de los foreros a los que más debo y más admiro. Lamento también no tener mi ingenio a la altura de las estupendas dedicatorias que has recibido, es lo que tienen las vueltas de las escapaditas de puente. Only dull people are brilliant at breakfast, que decía Wilde.

Espero que aún así te llegue todo mi agradecimiento por tu ayuda y mi admiración y respeto por tus conocimientos y tu manera excepcional de exponerlos (creo que esto me ha quedado un poco cacofónico). Enhorabuena y un saludo de otra enganchada a tus mensajes.


----------



## Mei

Wow you también llegué tarde... 

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda! 

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

I'm sure I'm wayyyy late, but warm congrats!


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA LAZARUS!*


Por tus 3000 posts y pico.

¡Te mereces un sillón en la Academia!



​


----------

